
Critical Software Update for Kindle E-Readers - bogidon
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=deveng_hero?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201994710&ref=deveng_hero&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=desktop-hero-K&pf_rd_r=1B7TR110RDSHP0NEN8VZ&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=2431455282&pf_rd_i=desktop
======
arcticfox
No information from Amazon at all about what this is about or when it was
released?

~~~
Mandatum
It seems they're disabling network/official support for older firmware. The
latest "required" version is 8 month ago which included some base Kindle
feature upgrades, they're likely running two systems side-by-side and wanting
to turn one off.

------
tzs
This updates /opt/usr/java/lib/security/cacerts [1]. On Kindles old enough
that Amazon has long stopped doing feature or non-critical bug updates, that's
all this update updates.

[1]
[http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3254035#po...](http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3254035#post3254035)

------
kpozin
I actually received a physical postcard about this today (in addition to
multiple emails and a notification on the Amazon home page).

